# Nightmare and Blood Manor! Two amazing Haunts in NYC!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Okay so last night I had the priveledge of attending Nightmare and Blood Manor.
They were both spectacular haunts!
In Nightmare, you basically travel through the fears of a young girl who has horrible nightmares.
It was played so well and the actors were incredibly good. You have to crawl through part of it and you get cursed at and split from the group and stuff.
If you live in or near NYC I would DEFINITELY recommend visiting one of them (because there are ones in all 5 boroughs - I went to the Queens one).
Blood Manor was a walkthrough with 20+ rooms and people jumping out and TONS of great animatronics. I nearly wet my pants 2 dozen times. The scenery was great and the scares were too. 

All in all I'd recommend both of them if you'll be in NYC.
Buy your tickets ahead DEFINITELY. Nightmare sells out and Blood Manor has a very long line, so buy the Express ticket for Blood Manor.


----------

